# ORV Trails Advisory Board members announced



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE, 09 MAY 03 

Contact: Steve Kubisiak, 517-373-1665



ORV Trails Advisory Board members announced



Michigan Department of Natural Resources officials today announced the appointment of five new members to the Off-Road Vehicle (ORV) Trails Advisory Board, a seven-member public body appointed by the DNR Director to serve as a liaison between the DNR and ORV enthusiasts and interest groups.



Adam Bump, of Owosso, is appointed to represent natural resource, conservation or environmental groups; John Ford, of Ceresco, represents natural resource, conservation or environmental groups; Errol Lee, of Boyne Falls, represents the public at large; Glenn Moll, of Newberry, represents ORV enthusiasts; and Dick Ranney, of National City, represents ORV enthusiasts.



They join existing members: Kalkaska County Sheriff Jerry Cannon, representing law enforcement, and Richard Rondeau, President of the Michigan All-Terrain Vehicle Association, representing ORV enthusiasts. The group?s next meeting is May 14, at 6:30 pm, at the Holiday Inn West in Lansing.



The Advisory Board is charged with identifying, reviewing, evaluating and advising the DNR regarding ORV program issues, including ORV policy, rules, regulations and standards; grant criteria; statewide ORV plans; forest trails, routes and areas that should be designated trails by the DNR; the effectiveness of the ORV Safety Education and Training Program; land areas needing restoration; the effectiveness of the ?closed unless posted open? rule; and options for long-term restoration and maintenance of the ORV system.



Those interested in attending a meeting or receiving more information regarding the ORV Trails Advisory Board and future meeting dates and locations, should contact the Recreation and Trails Section at 517-373-2891, or visit the website at www.michigan.gov/dnr, under ?Inside the DNR.?


----------

